# Let him settle?



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Im bringing my London home sometime this week. I am moving and don't want to bring him home just to move him again. Well anyway my question is when I bring him home do I let him be for like 3 days to let him get used to everything? He already knows me, because I work at the pet store were I am getting him form. Or will he be fine to take out and play with the day I bring him home? Thank you!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It's usually best to leave them be for the first few days to settle and get used to everything new around them.  But it all depends on the individual bird too. I adopted my Missy from the shelter and she was itching to come out of her cage and get some scritches once we were home.


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what I was thinking if he was wanting to come out then I would. Another question I have is he was with another cockatiel and some parakeets, when I took him out and put him in his own cage off of the main floor he started to call for them. Is he going to do that when I bring him home for a few days and stop when he doesn't hear them call back or is he always going to call for them?


----------



## Twitter09 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think you could play with him right away, if he already knows you.

But he's probably going to miss the other birds - especially when you are not around for company. Is there any chance you could also get a second bird from his flock (a budgie or a cockatiel) and have 2 birds?


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

I would love to get 2 birds, but I have school, and the other birds from his flock are tamed and I feel I wound not have time to tame them the way I would want to. But on the other hand I can always start taming one at work and have it used to me by summer time. Or would this be to long of a period to have London by himself and then put another bird in his space? There is the shop bird that I could maybe bring home in till then just so he is not by himself. But then I would feel like they would bond and it would be pointless? What do you think should I just bring 2 birds home and take longer to tame it or wait in till I have more time?


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Plus I have heard its not safe to house parakeets and cockatiels in the same cage, that aviaries are different? I really don't have the space for two cages, not with my reptile tanks anyway.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

He will definitely call for the other birds for at least the first few days (and you think it's never going to end) but it gets better. Or he may even be calling for you when you're not in the room. Just talk to him a lot, leave a low radio on for him when you aren't home so it's not dead silent. He will settle in after about a week or so and stop calling so much once he gets used to house noises.


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

That brings up another question I have. At the store we play a radio at night for them should I do that at home for him?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I would. Gives him some background noise since birds don't like complete silence


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds good, now do I cover his cage or not? I hear some people say they never would and others swear by it.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Gracelyn said:


> Sounds good, now do I cover his cage or not? I hear some people say they never would and others swear by it.


I have heard DO NOT cover their cage temporarily to make them shut up, that it really doesn't work and won't make things better. This was the advice given to me when I had a chronic screamer. Obviously, cover it at night


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, sounds good. Now he is in my room and I go to bed at ten and my alarm goes of at six should I uncover him then or wait in till I leave for the day around seven?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I uncover mine when they wake up from hearing me move. They like to talk in the morning so I just let them get it out


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

I am so glad I found this forum, now when I get him home can I post a picture and will you guys be able to tell me what his morph is? Don't know if that is the exact word, but it is for reptiles lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I didn't know that's what reptiles were called, but in aviculture, a color on a bird is called a mutation


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

See we learn something new every day  I believe he is a pearl pied, but I am probably way way of. Does any one have a picture of a pearl pied male?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Like this. Taken off the Internet


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

He looks a lot like that just more grey patches on his chest, could he be a different mutation then?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I doubt it. There are different intensities of certain mutations like, pearl or pied


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there a way I can be certain that he is a male, with out DNA testing and breeding? He is very vocal, and has a very pretty morning song.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a good clue right there. Behaviors help us get an idea on what they could be


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

I have another question for you guys, would it be best to have a cage in the living room and in my room so he can be were all the action is? I would leave him in my room in till he got used me and was 100% tamed. My mom just offered and I didn't no what would be best.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, except at night. They need a quiet room to sleep in and adequate darkness.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I keep all the birds in the room with the most action. It gives them that flock feeling, I think. Well... that's why I do it. I just find it easier to work with them in there in my house


----------



## Gracelyn (Jan 4, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Yes, except at night. They need a quiet room to sleep in and adequate darkness.


Yes he would be put in the cage in my room at night, basically I was thinking he be in the living room if I was there and in my room when I'm in there. But at first do you think it would best if I just kept him in my room so he bonds with me mainly?


----------

